# Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?



## StefanStg (19. Januar 2011)

*Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

Hallo möchte mir gerne das Enermax Volcanus Gehäuse kaufen jetz hab ich aber gelesen das es den ATX Standart hat. Kann ich dann mein ASUS Rampage III GENE das µATX Format hat einbauen oder passt das nicht. Und meine zweite frage kann mir einer ein gutes netzteil entpfehlen weil auch gern eins kaufen möchte aber es da soviel auswahl gibt und ich den überblick verloren habe. Und ich auch nicht weiß wieviel Watt ich brauche. Meine Daten vom System stehen im anhang wenn es euch was nützt wieviel Watt ich brauch. Wäre schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.
Danke im Vorraus.
Stefan


----------



## norse (19. Januar 2011)

Zur ersten Frage: passt problemlos. uatx ist nur etwas kleiner, passt aber in jedes ATX gehäuse


----------



## Darkstar[GER] (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

Hi,
das Rampage III Gene ist ein Micro ATX und passt daher auch in das Enermax Volcanus!
Naja der Netzteilmarkt ist groß und umkämpft, aber auf Grund deiner Hardware würde ich Dir das Enermax 82+ II 625W empfehlen, hochwertig verarbeitet und mit einem Kabalemanagement ausgestattet!


----------



## Arthuriel (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

Zu Frage 1: klar passt das da rein . Das Mainboard hat ja nicht nur Bohrungen für einen Formfaktor.
Zu Frage 2: Also ein Netzteil mit ca. 500-600W (+-30W) müsste locker reichen für das System und in der Kategorie werden eigentlich oft Netzteile von Cougar, Seasonic, Enermax usw. empfohlen., z.B. ein Cougar S550, Enermax Modu82+ II 525W/625W, um mal ein paar zu nennen. Andere gute Firmen gibt es natürlich auch.
Kannst ja mal abwarten, was sonst noch so an Antworten kommt, dann kann man das nämlich besser abschätzen, was häufig empfohlen wird.


----------



## StefanStg (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

ok danke für eure schnelle hilfe das is gut wenn es passt. ka ok ich warte noch ein wenig auf andere antworten


----------



## StefanStg (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

Hallo hab mir jetz mal drei stück ausgesucht einmal des Cougar GX800/R 800W, Seasonic X-750 und Corsair CMPSU-750AX. Welches von denen ist am besten bzw habt ihr schon mit irgendeins von denen erfahrung
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

alle 3 von der leistung übertrieben.
wie gesagt wurde, mit 500 oder 600 watt kommst du locker aus.

technisch sind alle 3 hervorragende netzteile mit top effizienz.


----------



## StefanStg (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

Echt ist des wirklich soviel kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen. Ok dann schau ich mal was es da ein wenig gibt. Reichen 500 bis 600 watt auch für 2 grafikkarten weil ich vill mal sli machen möchte


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

ein vielleicht sli ist etwas vage... das macht man eigentlich wenn man performance will und dann in der regel sofort.

für sli wären 800 sicher besser, gerade bei der ersten fermi reihe.


----------



## StefanStg (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

Ja ich weiß es noch nicht so ganz hab mir eigentlich die gtx 470 gekauft weil ich an meinen jetztigen netzteil nur 2 mal sechs pin stromanschluss hab und da ging keine andere außer gtx 470.
Deswegen bin ich mir am überlegen entweder noch eine gtx 470 oder noch ein wenig warten bis die neuen gtx reihe billiger werden.


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

würde wenn es geht, immer eine single gpu bevorzugen.


----------



## StefanStg (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

ja ich eigentlich auch. werd ich denk ich auch so machen noch zu warten also reichen bei mir so 650 watt


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

was soll das netzteil denn können? 
lautstärke?
kabelmanagement?
hohe effizienz?
preis?


----------



## StefanStg (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

lautstärke nicht mehr wie 2.0 sone
kabelmanagement wäre schon schön wenn es eins hätte aber nicht umbedingt sein
effizienz wäre schon wichtig 
preis 100 bis 180€
hab eigentlich gedacht es gibt auch billigere als die drei wo ich vorgeschlagen habe aber da gibt es ja soviel auswahl da blick ich nicht mehr durch wenn ich bei alternate schau


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

wie gesagt, im single gpu bereich reichen auch 500-600 watt aus.

schau dir mal die neue straight power e8 serie von be quiet an.
oder eben in den wattklassen das seasonic x oder enermax modu87+


----------



## StefanStg (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

hab jetz mal geschaut, die sind ja fast genauso teuer wie die mit mehr watt. enermax modu87+ kostet mit 600 watt 177,90€ und des Corsair CMPSU-750AX mit 750 watt kostet 179,90€. des is ja komisch


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

premiumaufschlag bei enermax.

interessant ist auch das cooler master silent pro gold 600.


----------



## StefanStg (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

achso des is der ferrari unter den netzteilen. ja stimmt ist auch gut und nocht mal so teuer. Mal ne frage bei den cooler master hab ich jetz gelesen das es 2 6pin anschlüsse für grafikkarten hat. jetz wenn ich eine gtx 480 bzw 580 anschließen will dann brauch ich doch einen 8 pin stecker oder haben die auch die vorrichtungen


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

du hast wahrscheinlich beim alten cooler master geschaut.

ich meine dieses: Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 600W

das bietet 2x 6+2 Pin und 2x 6 Pin PCIe
also alles ausreichend vorhanden.


----------



## StefanStg (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

stimmt des is echt vool glaub des nimm ich und wenn ich damit wirklich auch große grafikkarten anschließen kann is des ja super


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

damit geht aktuell jede single gpu ohne probleme


----------



## StefanStg (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

Und was wäre wenn ich doch mal eine zweite grafikkarte einbauen will, würden dann die 600 W reichen?


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

du meinst eine zweite 470?


----------



## StefanStg (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

ja genau


----------



## Arthuriel (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, statt SLI einfach die alte Grafikkarte zu verkaufen und dann eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen? Bei der heutigen Entwicklung der Technik wäre das eventuell sogar sinnvoller. SLI lohnt sich ja eigentlich nur, wenn man die Leistung zum betreffenden Zeitpunkt braucht, ansonsten wird man mit einer Grafikkarte besser fahren, da man damit auch weniger Strom benötigt.

Ist nur mal ein Vorschlag, den ich in die Runde werfen wollte


----------



## StefanStg (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

stimmt habt eigentlich recht war nur so eine idee. ja dann mach ich des lieber so das ich mir dann eine neue hole statt sli mache. ok dann weiß ich bescheid dann hol ich mir des. Danke für eure hilfe vielen dank


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

ist auch meine meinung... sli ist für enthusiasten, die nie genug leistung haben können.
als aufrüstaktion finde ich es weniger gut.

gibt dann meistens schon einzelkarten, die an die leistung rankommen.
diese sind dabei sparsamer, leiser und es entfallen treiber anpassungen.

ausserdem spart man auch noch am netzteil


----------



## StefanStg (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

stimmt hast recht danke für deine hilfe


----------



## thom_cat (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Passt µATX auch in ein ATX Gehäuse?*

kein thema


----------

